# Fallen Hero. Concrete's Daemons Project



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Greetings people! I've always considered Chaos the army I'd never collect, more on a matter of principal than anything else, but after reading through the Daemons Codex I had a taste for something new that I just couldn't deny...

First of all; I think the Daemons Codex is possibly the best I've read. It cleared up a lot of fluff and back story that I've never been to sure on and its always nice reading new material! New artwork was nice to (bloody Marine codex...).

I suppose fluff wise I couldn't be a bigger hypocrite, moving from a pure Grey Knight force :grin:. Another deciding factor was the Great Devourer Tournament; I now know I really enjoy tournaments and would like to take a more competitive force next time :wink:. (Another factor is just one unit, The Flamers of Tzeentch. After reading their entry I just thought they sounded amazing)

There was one problem though... The Daemons range is far from my favourite. Nurgle Plaguebearers are possibly the worst models I have ever seen, I just can't stand them. Same goes for the Bloodthirster... Just eww.

SO, I've decided to cannibalise the other systems for mini's :biggrin:
I'll be using Chaos Warriors as PlagueBearers (I'm going for a cleaner Nurgle look, totally contradictory I know), Wood Elves Dryads as Flamers (Looking back I don't actually mind the Flamers any more, but I've already started the 'Fire Elemental' look) and the LOTR Balrog as a Bloodthirster (Going to add some fangs, green stuff and plasticard some armour on the legs and arms and add some other Khorney bits)

Sorry about the Opening Waffle... Here's what I have so far!

Sorry about the darkness of the pics, stupid camera is a lying thing... They look so much nicer in the flesh ) 

EDIT: Sorry about the grey bits in the eye sockets... didn't even realise I missed them (Triple wammy apologies for the win!)










































The following pics were taken outside... House is a dark and gloomy place


































So that's the Plaguebearers. Sorry I only have three! I'll post more pics when the unit is done


















And heres the WIP of the First Flamer. I've only done one as a test and its working out nicely, I'll be able to do all the others in a batch. Still VERY early on! Still have a massive plethora of Washes to do!










I Love the Washes... I really do


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Noice I've seen these boys in the flesh and i've got to say they look awesome, the plaugebearers are so cool, all nurgly (what a strange word) and awesome. And i think the Flamers will looks awesome when done. 

Will definatley be checking in on this one

*Edit* sorry for how incoherent this post is, im a little high on painkillers right now :victory:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, the Plaugebearers look really nice! The only problem is that I forgot they were supposed to be daemons, but the paint job is really nice, I really didn't think the grey in the helmets was a flaw, I actually thought it was part of the paint job! Good work, have some rep! I look forward to seeing the end product of the flamer!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Noice I've seen these boys in the flesh and i've got to say they look awesome, the plaugebearers are so cool, all nurgly (what a strange word) and awesome. And i think the Flamers will looks awesome when done.
> 
> Will definatley be checking in on this one
> 
> *Edit* sorry for how incoherent this post is, im a little high on painkillers right now :victory:


Cheers man!



gwmaniac said:


> Wow, the Plaugebearers look really nice! The only problem is that I forgot they were supposed to be daemons, but the paint job is really nice, I really didn't think the grey in the helmets was a flaw, I actually thought it was part of the paint job! Good work, have some rep! I look forward to seeing the end product of the flamer!


Thank you! Yeah I forget sometimes myself... I was thinking of putting red in the eyes and doing a glow effect around them? But I'm not sure how it will turn out...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you assembled and primed the remaining plague bearers? It's a good idea you've had there really, although I think I'd try and stick 1 big sword in their hands to match the actual plague bearer models a little more. Maybe do a glow effect, as you mentioned, but from a centre point to tie a little more again with the actual plague bearer models.

I'll be interested to see where you go with the dryads too.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Syph said:


> Have you assembled and primed the remaining plague bearers? It's a good idea you've had there really, although I think I'd try and stick 1 big sword in their hands to match the actual plague bearer models a little more. Maybe do a glow effect, as you mentioned, but from a centre point to tie a little more again with the actual plague bearer models.
> 
> I'll be interested to see where you go with the dryads too.


There all assembled, was going to prime them today. I thought about mixing some chosen in, for the double handed weapons, but I'm not to fond of a lot of their heads... I was thinking the huge shield helps justify their Toughness 5 lol.
For the Glow effect I was thinking of only doing one eye on each Plaguebearer, then leave the other dark.

All I need to do now is figure out how to do a good glow effect :alcoholic:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I was thinking of putting red in the eyes and doing a glow effect around them? But I'm not sure how it will turn out...


Actually it never looks right on these models just because of the way the eyeholes are designed. There is nowhere that the light will rest without looking like a goofy line drawn on the edges. In all honesty I think they look better with the dark eyes as it gives them a soulless look.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

*Picture Post 2!*

There's around 20 Pics here so be patient! I had to run outside and make most of the gorgeous sunshine, lighting conditions _appear _ great in my house, though the reality is a depressing detail obscuring gloom

First up; Daemon Prince! I've used Be'Lakor as I think he may be the most gorgeous model ever, and the regular DP is a bit boring...
Since I saw The Wraithlord's Tzeentchian Be'Lakor I haven't been able to get a blue scheme out of my head. I tried a few different colours as test but they just didn't seem right...

So a Tzeentchian Daemon it is! This way I can justify any marks I give him anyway (Nurgle= Cast spells and wards to improve his armour and enchant his hide. Well you cans see where I'm going with this... Magic can explain anything)

So sorry Wraith if this seems like massive plagiarism...

He's still not finished, very much a WIP!!, I need to do the skulls and chains and some of the bony protrusions... And the wings. And any other bits I've missed! I don't like the eyes either...

Need to do a lot of touching up that I missed, mostly clearing up all the colours I've gotten on the wrong parts... Damn Parkinsons




























RAINBOW SWORD!!!!


















Its a same I didn't really notice the left side of his face was warped until halfway through painting him... I'll explain it off as a battle scar or some such

Flamers! Here's all 8 of them though none of them are quite finished, need to add the darkest layers on the top and whiten the feet.























































Those aren't the bases I'm using, just needed some support. I'll be nabbing the Lava bases from Dark Art Miniatures

The first unit of Plague Bearers;


















































































There we go for now, I may not update regularly but when I do I take hundreds of pictures of only a few models to distract you from this fact! (Oh wait did I say that out loud.... Poo)


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

May i suggest that you give the flamers a slightly watered Devlan Mud wash followed by a slightly watered Baal Red wash.
That'll give it a nice flame effect. =]


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

This all looks amazing Concrete Hero, +rep. Simply amazing, and I love the treants/whatever they are as flamers, simply amazing idea that makes sense.

Keep up the excellent work please


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Noice, If you keep churning boys out at this rate i'm actually going to have to do substantial work on one army lol

Really nice bud


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> May i suggest that you give the flamers a slightly watered Devlan Mud wash followed by a slightly watered Baal Red wash.
> That'll give it a nice flame effect. =]


I still need to do a Red Gore was then darken the recesses, but I might have to give that a try... Cheers man!



Trevor Drake said:


> This all looks amazing Concrete Hero, +rep. Simply amazing, and I love the treants/whatever they are as flamers, simply amazing idea that makes sense.
> 
> Keep up the excellent work please


Wow! I've never had someone call anything of mine amazing before! Big thank you! Yeah they were just some dryads, I had them lying around and Fantasy was only getting further away for me lol. Thanks again!



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Noice, If you keep churning boys out at this rate i'm actually going to have to do substantial work on one army lol
> 
> Really nice bud


Cheers mate. Damn right! Get One of your armies finished!!

Thanks again guys, the comments are a great driving force


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Cheers mate. Damn right! Get One of your armies finished!!


I will, i can just never decide which to work on lol


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hero,
Nice stuff there mate. Liking the colour scheme a lot. You've got a good feel for 'natural' paint. Your knights especially, the colour looks like it belongs on the model.
The blue daemon I think is a little too vibrant. But again liking the blending and effects (like on the sword).
The tree-ladies are interesting. I got a box of those, not sure what to do with them really.
Keep at it man. 
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Since I saw The Wraithlord's Tzeentchian Be'Lakor I haven't been able to get a blue scheme out of my head.


I am honoured 

Nice work going on here CH, especially the warriors. That greenish tint to the models really works well.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Hero,
> Nice stuff there mate. Liking the colour scheme a lot. You've got a good feel for 'natural' paint. Your knights especially, the colour looks like it belongs on the model.
> The blue daemon I think is a little too vibrant. But again liking the blending and effects (like on the sword).
> The tree-ladies are interesting. I got a box of those, not sure what to do with them really.
> ...


Cheers man! Means a lot! Yeah, he's not quite so bright in real life....



The Wraithlord said:


> I am honoured
> 
> Nice work going on here CH, especially the warriors. That greenish tint to the models really works well.


:victory: Thanks! It was stupidly easy as well, and I'm a big fan of easy techniques. 

Next stepes will be to do some highlighting in the Wings, sort out the horribe eye mess and generally clear the model up. Order the Lava and Infested bases from Dark Art Miniatures If you haven't seen their stuff you should really check it out!

I reckon I can do a Squad of Plague bearers a day... Then just the Balrog Beasty (ordering this Friday!) and 3 Soul Grinders shok


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

wow hero, nice stuff here. i'm particularly impressed by bel'akor. this makes me want to get moving on my vampire counts again....


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow those tree-thing-flamers are simply amazing! I might have to steal that idea if you don't mind. And your daemon prince looks great! Keep up the good work! Plus rep.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Like the new flamers, they look really good, while the painting is good on your plauge bearers the models just don't seem like them to me.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like your flamers idea and I may have to steal it if my Daemon army every gets out of there boxes.
The Warriors look good, really like the green ting they have. Although I am not sure they really look daemonic enough to be Nurgle soliders summoned from the Warp.
I would have no problem you using them as plaguebearers as they are really well painted but I would have gone for a more daemonic look.
Keep up the good work. 
You going to use 3 soul grinders nice ! My first Daemon List had 3 of them until I saw the price but lucky I have 6 Daemon Prince so just going to use them as Heavy support.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Imperial Dragon said:


> Like the new flamers, they look really good, while the painting is good on your plauge bearers the models just don't seem like them to me.





Talos said:


> I really like your flamers idea and I may have to steal it if my Daemon army every gets out of there boxes.
> The Warriors look good, really like the green ting they have. Although I am not sure they really look daemonic enough to be Nurgle soliders summoned from the Warp.
> I would have no problem you using them as plaguebearers as they are really well painted but I would have gone for a more daemonic look.
> Keep up the good work.
> You going to use 3 soul grinders nice ! My first Daemon List had 3 of them until I saw the price but lucky I have 6 Daemon Prince so just going to use them as Heavy support.


Thanks for the comments guys! I should have another batch of pictures ready soon... Been distracted by Wraithguard!

I think the flamers are some of my favourite mini's I've painted! I'm thinking of doing an entire Balrog in that style...

People don't seem to be too fond of the Chaos Warrior idea though... I might try something more 'nurgle-esque' at some point. Though I know if I could change my appearance at will, a big ass funking suit of armour would definitely make an appearance more than once.

Still not sure on a Soulgrinder paint scheme yet... Going to do them all different though

Thanks again!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello again people! Sorry about the double post (and the lack of pics.... *cough*).

I'm looking for some input on an idea;

Along with the Flamer Dryads I was thinking of extending the fire theme and doing the entire Balrog (Bloodthirster) in the same firery style. Now I'm considering Fire as the theme for the whole army... Reaper gave me the idea for the Bloodcrushers; Bloodletters with the fire effect and black armoured Juggers with lava lines coming from the joints (glowing from the inside).

The only thing I can't really think of would be the Plaugebearers... Initially I thought Lava-blobs but I can't really think of a model to go with this... Any ideas? Considering the Warrior of Choas approach again (hush down) but with the before mentioned jugger style. Black armour but glowing from the inside


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Mmm glowing WoC boys. Feel the E-Boner grow!

I think the WoC idea would look awesome. And i'm sure it would be easy enough to find some sort of justification


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Might be a bit difficult to pull off CH as there aren't a lot of spaces that light can shine through from on the Warriors. If you can do that in a couple more spots than just the neck area however, it would look damn cool!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Might be a bit difficult to pull off CH as there aren't a lot of spaces that light can shine through from on the Warriors. If you can do that in a couple more spots than just the neck area however, it would look damn cool!


Indeed... I'd probably end up carving some scrapes along them, make them a look a little like the cracked stone that floats along the top of magma

A bit like this guy:









In fact, _exactly_ like him

You know the picture next to the Chaos Chosen in the Warriors of Chaos Book? With the light bursting from his helmet? A bit like that.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

For the plagubearers, im more than happy to sculpt you some? As flaming lava-ry blob thingys. Like, plaguebearers minus maggots n flies. Can do 20 for £30?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

GAH! This wasn't suppose to resurface without Pics! The masses will eat me alive 



jackd334 said:


> For the plagubearers, im more than happy to sculpt you some? As flaming lava-ry blob thingys. Like, plaguebearers minus maggots n flies. Can do 20 for £30?


Thanks for the offer bud, I'll have to conisder it. Though I was set on using Chaos Warriors (Again!) for my plague bearers, black armour wearing engines.

I was going to paint some Bloodletters up all lava like.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Cool, sounds good to me. And the offer is there for always, as well as the offer for any commision work. Regards, Jack


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

CH You have a nice looking force here. Except for one problem. Your figures, while painted nicely are far from convincing as Plague Bearers and Flamers. To me they look like warriors of chaos and well dryads. I think the cloaks, and shields and general lack of conversion work here are what's taking away from everything here. You have a sweet idea, especially since you don't like the daemon models. I'm not sure how they'd fly in a tourney as they still look like a mish mash from different armies. Nice painting though!!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i would agree with horus about the warriors of chaos.. however i think the dryads do look like flamers and not like dryads at all i personally really really like them.

i think for the nurgle dudes you should have greenstuffed there bellies to be spilling out some sort of gunk.. maybe greenstuffed some faces or something into the cloaks.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the comments!

I'm being repressed! GAH! (Joking :grin

I've checked with Warhammer world, they seem to think it will be OK for the GT.

I've thought about getting some fire elementals for the Flamers Horus, but to be honest they're probably my favorite models at the moment (other than gorgeous Be'lakor of course).

I could prat on about how my fluff for these particular daemons helps justify the armour, shields and what not. But seeing as I haven't provided it, I wont 

Not in million years will I have a fat b*stard model that any way resembles the PB's. I take them for their role on the battlefield. - Please Don't think I'm being rude or hateful towards you here, just want to let you know where I stand with... _Nurgle_.

Regardless, the new theme for the army will solve this problem as nothing is going to resemble its model from the Codex other than maybe Bloodletters that I may include

Bloodthirster is going to be a Balrog model, painting up entirely on fire maybe in a similar way to the flamers, perhaps more lava like.

The 'New' Plague bearers will stay as chaos warriors, though the armour will be burnt steel black and glowing from the inside. I'm going for an entire flaming theme now lol.

Bloodletters will be Bloodletter models, but painted up like the lava ones in the Daemons Codex.

Bloodcrushers will incorporate the Black steel and glowing engine look the PB's have, with the Lava 'letters on top. 

I should have something ready to show you soon Plague bearer wise (Wraith was right... this look aint easy), after next week its all systems go!

I promise I'll have the Fluff for this Inferno Host written up soon! It'll include model justifications and reasoning.

Thanks again for the comments dudes! Helps keep me motivated!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey man, I don't think you're being harsh. I was in no way trashing your work, just stating how many people will percieve them. It's cool not to like the Nurgle models. I just think using ghouls or something similar converted up would have fit the theme a little better. It's your baby, and I can't wait to see where you take it


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah that would be really cool ... and i dont know how it would work out but it might be an idea to do green flames for the nurgle warriors and blue flames for the tzeentchians.

but thinking about it in my head i dont know how it would work out

i understand where you are coming from for the warriors of chaos and having a think back i do think they had a nurgly feel... but they are going to change anyway!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

You still up for the GUO?


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Great Daemons concept sketches *

Are these what you had in mind? xD:grin:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Pretty much almost perfect, especially on the GUO.

Few tweaks for the first LOC representative. PM'd you with details 

But awesome stuff!

And for people who use to think this thread was for my Daemons... I'll have a picture of the second Daemon Prince up tomorrow. Essentially I've painted him up the same as the Flamers, but the washes are all over, not layered to give the gradation.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

*Picture Update (OMG!)*

Hello people, sorry for the lack of pictures, I've been... Really lazy.

What I have for you is some near final pics of my second Daemon Prince:

This one is an Old rival of the Blue Daemon Prince, subjugated into the fiery horde with his defeat, his body is a molten shadow of its former safe. More on the fluff soon!

He's headless because I'm really not fond oft his models head... And I've lost one of the horns... Too Nosferatu looking, I might get an iron helmet on him?














































The fire on him is pretty much done... I might put a layer of Glass varnish on him to preserve the wetter look. Not sure if he looks a bit too 'dry' for a molten body... Sadly I am aware there are some chips on him  Have to sort them soon (which _isn't_ fun when so many watery layers are concerned...)

Here's a picture of a Bloodletters arm in the same style, but with a gloss finish 









Its a bit blurry... But you can get what I want to show you from it.


And here I have a WIP of the Warriors I want to stand in for Plaguebearers. The original idea was large suits of burnt armour with a furnace like glow coming from inside. The Wraithlord pointed out this wouldn't be easy. He was incredibly right.










It needs a LOT of tidying up, and is very far from finished. I was quite liberal with the washes andd I'm going over the rest of him anyway.

I certainly need to tidy up the edges to get rid of the "goofy lines" look. I'm thinking of drybrushing silver on the armour, then a _very_ light layer of black over (for the soot and burnt effect) then do gradations of drybrushes around the cuts and holes in the armour for the glow. If any body has any advice on this I'd be more than happy to here it


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

That looks great, i love the cracked armour and the prince


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Jumping gee wilickers Nosferatool thats amazing!

I totally wasn't expecting the DP to look like that, I was expecting fire like flamers (which wuld have been awesome enough on its own) but this is in a legue of it's own.

And the PB looks fantastic. I think at the moment it looks like the fire is glowing through I think you should just work on the details (Cloak, boots, hrons, metals ect) and leave the armour exactly as it is. I think it will look wicked. +Rep fo shizzle if i can dish it out!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those models are great. You thought in adding white in some spots? (like the fire is in extremely high temp). Something like this in red colors http://www.chestofcolors.com/cofc-p...&id=ariel&name=gallery&include=view_photo.php

I'll keep an eye open :wink:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a thought, but to keep the daemon Princes linked, why not give the 'Fire' Prince a Be'lakor head?

almost the 2 sides to 1 prince? Whos personality fights against itself and splits?

Could lead to a 'Greater Daemon' being the 'full' prince?

Just a thought


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty tasty stuff. Should remind you though, that if you win or even place, they can't put the army in WD if it features LotR components, such as a Balrog...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Just a thought, but to keep the daemon Princes linked, why not give the 'Fire' Prince a Be'lakor head?
> 
> almost the 2 sides to 1 prince? Whos personality fights against itself and splits?
> 
> ...


While that sounds pretty interesting, its quite different to what I had in mind  Thanks for the suggestion though.



TheKingElessar said:


> Pretty tasty stuff. Should remind you though, that if you win or even place, they can't put the army in WD if it features LotR components, such as a Balrog...


Cheers man.

Yeah I'm aware, never in my life have I thought one of my mini's could make it into WD lol. That Daemon Prince is LotR as well.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh yeah...oooops. Well, you never know, you could win. Think positive! 

Although, obviously, if I go, you're screwed...


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I think you have a pretty good chance TBH, your painting with my scratchbuilds combined will certainly be eye catching


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Everything inside here is very nice indeed Azz, characterful and colourful! I love the Nurgle technique but I read you have ditched that to make the firey armour ones, which are also cool, but you know me, likes me gribbly!
Decided on a head for the DP yet? His fiery ass is seckseh!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*Wings*

I have a swap preposal for you  Would you like to swap your balrogs wings for bloodthirster wings? Because BT wings are too heavy for my conversion


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I really like the first daemon prince the models kool and so is the rainbow sword


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, you asked for my advice and thoughts so here they are. Prepare yourself 

First the pic to reference:










So far you are off to a good start and I think you could pull this off nicely HOWEVER... it will all depend on what you do from here, how you handle the rest of the armour, the clean up, etc. Keep in mind that with a lava glow style of painting, less is more. I would leave the eye slit, the neck area, the spots around the elbows, the grooves you carved, and around the knee armour as lava and make the rest normal armour and such. The idea is to make it seem like the glow is coming from underneath all the armour, not on top of it.

I would NOT do the lava look around the belt, on the chest skull, the chainmail, or the armour bits right beside the chest skull. The idea is that the dude is encased in full plate armour and as such there are really only a few spots where the glow could come from. Like I said, less is more. And I would also NOT try to paint glowing lines beside the grooves as light does not go like that and it will take away from your efforts. On areas like the knees it is fine as there is a definite edge above the glowing area that the light would hit. But coming out of a groove or the eyeslit for example, the light from the glow WOULD NOT bend backwards to light up the area immediately around it on the front of the armour. It would only show up to the very edge itself, not outside it.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to comment dude, +Rep!

Ok fair enough, I get what you mean about the light coming out of the model. The lines that are around his eyes and the skull etc are more messiness than anything else. I didn't actively put them on or add them later.

As soon as I pick my case up (in the next few days) I'll get right to work on him!

And on a side note, I've just ordered 51 Lava bases from Dark Art Miniatures. I need to get these guys done asap and I don't have the time to Sculpt and convert all the bases myself.

Oh and Jack, sorry dude, but I've already implanted magnets into my Balrog Wings. That, and the Bloodthister wings are hideous...


----------

